# Older Branson starting problems



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

I had to replace my head gasket only to find the head cracked. Had it repaired put it all back together and now is very very hard to get it to run.
Also replaced the glow plugs and fuel pump filters oil and antifreeze.
It turns over great and spiders. After about 10 minutes it may stay running and works.
Before I took it apart it started right up.
Any idea what might be the problem?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

Larry Irving said:


> I had to replace my head gasket only to find the head cracked. Had it repaired put it all back together and now is very very hard to get it to run.
> Also replaced the glow plugs and fuel pump filters oil and antifreeze.
> It turns over great and spiders. After about 10 minutes it may stay running and works.
> Before I took it apart it started right up.
> ...


Its a Branson 3520


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What type of injection pump is on it.?? {Picture}
Did u have the injectors serviced??
How long was it down?? maybe your fuel is no good?
Was the head "decked" or "shaved".?? Maybe all u have to do is adjust the timing on the inj. pump.??
IF the head was shaved, that would change the timing slightly..


----------



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> What type of injection pump is on it.?? {Picture}
> Did u have the injectors serviced??
> How long was it down?? maybe your fuel is no good?
> Was the head "decked" or "shaved".?? Maybe all u have to do is adjust the timing on the inj. pump.??
> IF the head was shaved, that would change the timing slightly..


----------



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

Larry Irving said:


> View attachment 52127


I had the injectors serviced. Not exactly sure what all the did to the head other than repair the crack and it looks like new.
When I got the injectors back the had a copper washer on the end of each one. I have tried without and with the washer on.
I tested to be sure the new glow plugs were getting power that was ok.
I have no idea how to check the timing on the pressure pump.
It was only sitting for a little over a month.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

OK that clears it up.. thanks for all the info..
Make SURE u didnt double up on the tip gaskets..
Its unlikely u need to change that timing on THAT particular pump..
Did u remove the injection pump at all.??
If not, then the timing didnt change there.. theres shims under the pump mounting flange, betweem the pump & the block..
IF u did remove the pump, did u remember to put them back on ??
I think u had better go back thru the valve settings..


----------



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

I never removed the pump. Just disconnected the fuel lines.
I torqued the head bolts to 90lbs. Just found in the manual it should be torqued to 43 pounds.
So you think I should reset the valve rocker gap?
I tried it again to with fresh fuel. Still the same. It spudders and tries to run and then stops. Also black exhaust.
Thanks for all the help. I'm lost without this tractor.


----------



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

The injection pump is a Bosch


----------



## Larry Irving (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you so much for mentioning the valves.
I removed the cover and loosened up the bolts holding the tapitts down. Reset the bolts and retightened the bolts just past snug and she started right up with no problem.
I do have another question
Every time I change the oil It turns black in a few minutes. What causes that?
Thanks again
Larry


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Did they have to mill the head to do the crack repair?? If not, is it still possible they warped the head out of tolerance when they did the repair? Did you check *ALL *of the liner height protrusions?

The new head gasket may be to thick now, or they warped the head, and your loosing compression at the seal between the liner fire ring and the head deck. Allowable variation for liner protrusion on most engines is only .001" (.025MM)
https://www.agkits.com/why-is-liner-protrusion-so-important.aspx


----------



## Mike Kissner (Apr 18, 2018)

Larry Irving said:


> I had to replace my head gasket only to find the head cracked. Had it repaired put it all back together and now is very very hard to get it to run.
> Also replaced the glow plugs and fuel pump filters oil and antifreeze.
> It turns over great and spiders. After about 10 minutes it may stay running and works.
> Before I took it apart it started right up.
> ...


----------



## Mike Kissner (Apr 18, 2018)

I am a diesel mechanic by trade work at a dealership we rebuilt a older Mack for a customer sent heads out to be redone once all back together was hard to start completely loosen the rocker shaft to allow valves to close take rubber tip blow gun down where injector tip seats blow air in should not hear any air in intake or exhaust if you do your valve seats were not done properly that was what we found had them redone again truck started right up hope this helps


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Regarding your oil turning black immediately after changing, you will have to consider that the "*nature of the beast*". I have a small Kubota diesel (wonderful engine) that has been turning the oil black immediately after changing for 20+ years, and it still runs great.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Larry,
A diesel will turn new oil black amazingly quick but be sure the AIR filters are clean. Over the years I have seen a lot of cartridge air filters that needed throwing away. The oil bath ones are my favourites. 
43 ft.lbs. for head bolts seems not very tight to me......was that what the book said,? not kgs. or something or other metric?
[


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike Kissner said:


> I am a diesel mechanic by trade work at a dealership we rebuilt a older Mack for a customer sent heads out to be redone once all back together was hard to start completely loosen the rocker shaft to allow valves to close take rubber tip blow gun down where injector tip seats blow air in should not hear any air in intake or exhaust if you do your valve seats were not done properly that was what we found had them redone again truck started right up hope this helps


That's what the giant suction cups are used for in a Mityvac Kit. They'll cover the entire valve/valve seat. Vaseline around the cup lip, draw -15" of vac, and if it holds for 30 seconds you're good to go.. The guys that did the heads should have checked each valve with that test before they returned it, especially if they had to mil the head to do the crack repair, or did *ANY* valve work. I routinely break out the Mityvac cups, to check the valve/seat seal, even if I just lap the valves on a LAWN MOWER engine....


----------

